# Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory.



## Kompromat

*Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory*​*






Dr. Junaid Ahmad|*

The fantastic figure of three million Bengalis massacred by west Pakistani army has been debunked by series of journalists and historians but with Hasina Sheikh now hinting at declaring March 25 as the “Genocide Day” this figure is back in news – at least in Bangladesh and to a lesser degree in India.

Let us think for a few moments about the implications of believing in a massacre of 3 million Bengali Muslims at the hands of the Pakistani armed forces in 1971.

Was such a massacre possible, could it have remained hidden? or is it even conscionable – to believe that the Pakistan armed forces – numbered around 26,000 in March 1971 – were capable of perpetrating, on their own country folk, a genocide so heinous that it would put Emperor Leopold II at shame and draw cheers from the Nazis. It defies common sense and rationality and there is ample proof that it did not happen.

The notorious Dr. Joseph Goebbels has been credited with saying something along the lines of; “if you tell the same lie enough times, people will believe it; and the bigger the lie, the better.”

This quote truly encapsulates the designs of the Bangladeshi establishment -once again under Hasina Sheikh, and under Indian tutelage – in their efforts to endlessly benefit from the tragedies of 1971 at the expense of Pakistan. Goals are also to control Bangladeshi politics and to sow seeds of hatred between future generations of Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.

read more: SAARC’s failure: held hostage to whims of India?

*Hasina’s political move of ” March 25 as Genocide Day” 
*
I am writing this piece because recently, the debate over the massacre of three million Bengalis by the Pakistan Army during the 1971 insurgency, 45 years ago, has suddenly resurfaced. I have been following the proceedings in the Bangladeshi parliament and on 16 February, after an emotive session on the my recently published book, “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”, PM Hasina Wajid once again thundered to her emasculated kitchen cabinet that indeed Pakistan perpetrated a genocide of biblical proportions on the Bengali people in 1971.

Many of those present, like controlled in a science fiction horror movie, nodded and cheered in agreement. They were visibly angry against this author for presenting facts that challenged a range of myths that have been made defaults by the Bangladeshi establishment over the past several decades. Now a “War of Liberation Denial Act”, on the pattern of European Holocaust Denial Act is also being talked off.

The Bangladeshi PM did not stop at political talk; she formally registered her protest against Pakistan and this author. She has hinted, in unambiguous terms, that she now plans to declare March 25 as “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that indeed a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces on that fateful day in 1971. Hasina’s politics justifies all kind of lies; but absolutely nothing could be further from the truth.

read more: Why South Asian Women politicians have not empowered women in their…

*Time to debunk the “three million dead” lie for ever
*
Pakistan is at an important juncture in regional history; taking steps towards self-sufficiency, sustainable and inclusive human and economic development through regional integration with China, Iran and Central Asian economies. Its trying to erect a regional infrastructure that, in due time, will be of use to people of India and Bangladesh, we therefore, in the interest of future generations of this region, cannot afford to let machiavellian characters like Hasina and her mentor “Narendra Modi” mislead the world through the gibberish of these “political myths”

Sheikh Hasina plans to declare March 25 – “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces in 1971

The timing therefore now is vitally important to dispel once and for all the myth of three million Bengalis killed. It has cast a wound unbelievably deep, and has so baldy hamstrung our politics that to move forward and away from it since has been, almost impossible. Its a gigantic failure on part of Pakistani academia, media and governments that they have not shouldered the responsibility to effectively explain what really happened. No civilized people having been blamed and shamed for a massacre of three million innocent could simply forget and move on.

*How this myth originated? 
*
_Dr. Junaid Ahmed will join in the discussion on his book, in a seminar that will examine the “tragedies of 1971 & the politics of narrative shaping in South Asia” in Serena Hotel, Islamabad on 6th March. Editor, GVS_

This myth has been repeated ad nauseam over the years by various Bangladeshi and Indian political personalities to undermine, humiliate and constrain Pakistan. Let’s be very clear: where its coming from. The historical roots of this myth of three million is based on an editorial piece published on 23rd December, 1971 titled “Enemy Occupations” by “Pravda” – the then mouthpiece of the now defunct USSR. India was Soviet Union’s closest cold war ally; this alliance was further reinforced before initiating a war of aggression against Pakistan. Pravda’s piece, clearly a disinformation act, written without any evidence whatsoever, against Pakistan, then a staunch US ally in Nixon/Kissinger era, claimed that three million Bengalis had been killed in the war of 1971.

This “figure”, which was not based on any body counts, expert testimonies or photo/video evidences, got further traction or legitimacy after it was endorsed by Mujib ur-Rahman in his interview with BBC’s David Frost on 18th January, 1972 – when he arrived in London, immediately after his release from Islamabad. Eye witnesses reported that Mujib ur-Rahman, during this interview, was heavily intoxicated. Whether this impaired his judgment, I will leave that conclusion to the reader.

Here is the first testimony from Serajur Reman, the former deputy head of the BBC Bangla Programme in the UK contesting Mujib ur-Rahman’s claim.

_He told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know_

In a letter to The Guardian on 24th May, 2011 he wrote, “_On 8th January 1972, I was the first Bangladeshi to meet independent leader Shiekh Mujib-ur-Reman after his release from Pakistan …. I [Serajur Rehman] explained that no accurate figure of the causalities was available but our estimate, based on information from various sources, was that up to “Three lakh” (300,000) died in the conflict. To my surprise and horror, he told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know, but many Bangladeshis still believe a figure of three million is unrealistic and incredible”. _

Sayyid Karim, Bangladesh’s first foreign secretary, as reported by David Bergman, a Bangladesh based British Journalist in 2011, wrote,_ “As for the number of Bengalis killed in the course of the liberation war, the figure of 3 million mentioned by Mujib to David Frost in January 1972, was a gross overstatement. This figure was picked up by him from an article in ‘Pravda’ the organ of the communist party of the Soviet Union”_. 

*Mujeeb ur Rahman’s subsequent attempt to prove the “three million massacred” miserably failed  *
In order to cherry pick proof for the plucked-out-of-thin-air three million figure, Mujeeb ur-Rahman constituted a Commission on 29th January, 1972 to locate mass graves or other verifiable evidence.

But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency.

Chowdhary Abdul Mumin in his book _Behind the Myth of Three Million_, published in 1973, reported that this Commission comprised of representatives from the Bangladesh Army, Border Security Force, Rangers, Police and Civil Administration. Despite their best efforts, this Commission completely failed to locate any mass graves or other evidence of any kind to substantiate the claims made by the great leader to a world media then overeager to believe anything against Nixon’s ally – Pakistan. Western media’s mind set in early 1970’s was reactive; its consciouness shaped by anti-Washington feelings engineered by Vietnam conflict.

But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency. This obviously was far less than the three million being publicly touted by Bangladeshi and Indian politicians – websites of both countries are still full of such propagandist figures.

Sheikh Mujeeb ur-Rahman was outraged at the Commission’s findings and disbanded them, stating: “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself. What I have said once shall prevail_”.

With this information, we can start to see a bigger picture: Sheikh Mujib was a man desperately wanting to sustain his power and legitimacy by creating collective delusions – or myths. Myths subsequently used by his daughter of the same purpose.

Mujeeb – “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself._

Western independent sources gradually started to rubbish the figure of “three million”

The Peace Research Institute in Norway along with Uppsala University of Sweden in their findings in 1972, estimated that about 58,000 people died in 1971. In addition to this, in June 1972, William Durmmond in the LA Times reported that “……. _the figure of 3 million deaths is an exaggeration so gross as to be absurd …… no more than 25,000 people died.” _

On March 1st, 1973, Swedish journalist Ingvar Oja reported in Dagens Nyheter, the largest daily of Stockholm: _“The allegation regarding the killing of 3 million people is highly exaggerated, not more than 50,000 people died in East Pakistan_”.

Sharmila Bose the famous Bengali Indian writer and Research Associate at Oxford University, in her book, “Dead Reckoning” in 2011, writes _“…. the number 3 million appears to be not more than a gigantic rumor”_. She estimated that around 50,000 – 100,000 people including Bengalis, Beharis and West Pakistanis may have perished in the conflict in East Pakistan.

Even senior Indian military officials have not accepted the three million dead figure. Mohammad Tajamul Hussain, noted Bangladeshi journalist/writer in his book “_Bangladesh, Victims of Black Propaganda Intrigue and Indian Hegemony_” quotes the Indian Army Chief, General Manekshaw during 1971 that “the figure of 3 million killed in 1971 and 200,000 women alleged to have been violated seem fictitious, baseless and far removed from the truth”.

read more: Bangladesh, India Joint Military Exercise From Nov 5

*And the 200,000 Rapes?
*
In addition to the above myth of 3 million killed, Pakistan Army is also accused of raping more than 200,000 Bengali women. This too is a fantastically false figure which was widely circulated by the same coterie of Indian and Bangladeshi politicians and media and was later found to be of no substance. The gross inaccuracy of this allegation was first borne out when an abortion team from Britain in early 1972 found that its total workload involved the termination of only a hundred or slightly more pregnancies. Even there the nature of those pregnancies was not clear.

The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis.

The figure was also denounced by Australian Research Analyst Bin D Costa. He argued, _“the figure of 200,000 women raped by the Pakistani Army in 1971 is considered to be too high”_. Likewise, US Congressman Charles Wilson, who was eulogized in the Hollywood movie Charlie Wilson’s War, on December 9, 1987 stated, “_to say that Pakistan army massacred its own 3 million Bengali people and dishonored 200,000 Bengali women, to me is an allegation so gross that it goes beyond human imagination_.”

The repeated claims of 3 million killed and the rape of 200,000 Bengali women were stopped after a tripartite agreement between Pakistan, India and Bangladesh in April 1974.

During the regimes of Gen Zia-ur-Rehman, Gen Husain, Mohammad Ershad and later Khaleda Zia, the Bangladesh governments were pragmatic, tried overcoming the legacy of Sheikh Mujib and his delusions, and made friendly overtures to Pakistan.

*Arithmetic never added up: Numbers never made sense
*
Despite a documented history of past four decades, the present government of Sheikh Hasina, Mujib-ur-Rehman’s daughter, and Awami League leader continues to use the fantastic lies of three million killed and 200,000 rapes to play with the base emotions of its electorate to cultivate support, to marginalize her political opponents and also to court favors from India – that sees all this as a part of its own “isolate Pakistan strategy”

Numbers don’t make sense! 6 million Jews were killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day vs 11,450 Bengalis claimed killed every day.

Even basic arithmetic, which seems to be beyond the grasp of all those who continue to propagate these myths – shows the unabashed absurdity of the myths of three million killed and 200,000 women raped.

To illustrate, perhaps at the expense of disgusting my readers, the Army action in East Pakistan started on 26 March and lasted till 16th December, 1971 – a total of 262 days. Pakistan army’s total strength in March 1971, before reinforcements was around 26,000-27,000 and it never received reinforcements of more than 20-25000. However the figure of “three million” implies that about 11,450 Bengalis would need to have been picked-up, killed and buried every day. This would have been practically impossible even if the whole Pakistani army was not doing anything except killing and burying.

When compared to the 2nd World War for instance, the tragedy of six million Jews killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day. However the voluminous research done in holocaust tragedy tells us that Nazis, a huge military machine inside Germany, had a whole system erected in the form of concentration camps, killing techniques and disposal. These comparisons are telling. Historians have to analyze the dynamics of tragedies too.

The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis. To channel that pain in the manner that the Awami League in Bangladesh continues to do for courting favors from its powerful neighbor and to keep their electorate emotionally charged, borders on criminality. They really ought to have the sense to see that no other reasonable individual, institution or government (besides India ofcourse) takes their myths seriously. Not even Wikipedia.

read more: How ‘digital Bangladesh’ has started online accountability of country’s parliamentarians

I feel a degree of confidence that no intelligent Bangladeshis do either. What the Awami League needs to do, is to base their politics on real and meaningful issues that their populace faces – stark poverty, a justice deficit and an institutional corruption of the most nefarious type. Be reasonable PM Hasina Wajid, stop lying to yourself and your people and move on.

All originals and references cited are available to inspect in my book “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”. I hope readers will tune in to read Part-2 of my 6 part series on myths surrounding 1971. Part 2 will contain a frontal lobotomy on another myth: _Pakistan army surrendering 93,000 personnel in Bangladesh – the largest ever mass surrender in perhaps all human history_.

Dr_ Junaid Ahmad, Author of ‘Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded.’ The views expressed in this article are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect Global Village Space’s editorial policy.

This article was originally published by Global Village Space_

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Levina

Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.


An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>









http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

He probably had too many beers.



Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## maximuswarrior

Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/



LOL just because the Americans claim something doesn't mean it is the truth. In fact, if we are still waiting for the WMDs...

PS. America is not a Pakistani ally.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## WaLeEdK2

All Pakistani soldiers would have to be be killing Bengalis 24/7 for it to even had a chance to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## livingdead

reminds me of a sarah silverman stand up routine... about jewish death in holocaust.
btw the bosnian genocide involved death of 'only' few thousands.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Horus said:


> *Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory*​*
> View attachment 381329
> 
> 
> Dr. Junaid Ahmad|*
> 
> The fantastic figure of three million Bengalis massacred by west Pakistani army has been debunked by series of journalists and historians but with Hasina Sheikh now hinting at declaring March 25 as the “Genocide Day” this figure is back in news – at least in Bangladesh and to a lesser degree in India.
> 
> Let us think for a few moments about the implications of believing in a massacre of 3 million Bengali Muslims at the hands of the Pakistani armed forces in 1971.
> 
> Was such a massacre possible, could it have remained hidden? or is it even conscionable – to believe that the Pakistan armed forces – numbered around 26,000 in March 1971 – were capable of perpetrating, on their own country folk, a genocide so heinous that it would put Emperor Leopold II at shame and draw cheers from the Nazis. It defies common sense and rationality and there is ample proof that it did not happen.
> 
> The notorious Dr. Joseph Goebbels has been credited with saying something along the lines of; “if you tell the same lie enough times, people will believe it; and the bigger the lie, the better.”
> 
> This quote truly encapsulates the designs of the Bangladeshi establishment -once again under Hasina Sheikh, and under Indian tutelage – in their efforts to endlessly benefit from the tragedies of 1971 at the expense of Pakistan. Goals are also to control Bangladeshi politics and to sow seeds of hatred between future generations of Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.
> 
> read more: SAARC’s failure: held hostage to whims of India?
> 
> *Hasina’s political move of ” March 25 as Genocide Day”
> *
> I am writing this piece because recently, the debate over the massacre of three million Bengalis by the Pakistan Army during the 1971 insurgency, 45 years ago, has suddenly resurfaced. I have been following the proceedings in the Bangladeshi parliament and on 16 February, after an emotive session on the my recently published book, “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”, PM Hasina Wajid once again thundered to her emasculated kitchen cabinet that indeed Pakistan perpetrated a genocide of biblical proportions on the Bengali people in 1971.
> 
> Many of those present, like controlled in a science fiction horror movie, nodded and cheered in agreement. They were visibly angry against this author for presenting facts that challenged a range of myths that have been made defaults by the Bangladeshi establishment over the past several decades. Now a “War of Liberation Denial Act”, on the pattern of European Holocaust Denial Act is also being talked off.
> 
> The Bangladeshi PM did not stop at political talk; she formally registered her protest against Pakistan and this author. She has hinted, in unambiguous terms, that she now plans to declare March 25 as “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that indeed a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces on that fateful day in 1971. Hasina’s politics justifies all kind of lies; but absolutely nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> read more: Why South Asian Women politicians have not empowered women in their…
> 
> *Time to debunk the “three million dead” lie for ever
> *
> Pakistan is at an important juncture in regional history; taking steps towards self-sufficiency, sustainable and inclusive human and economic development through regional integration with China, Iran and Central Asian economies. Its trying to erect a regional infrastructure that, in due time, will be of use to people of India and Bangladesh, we therefore, in the interest of future generations of this region, cannot afford to let machiavellian characters like Hasina and her mentor “Narendra Modi” mislead the world through the gibberish of these “political myths”
> 
> Sheikh Hasina plans to declare March 25 – “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces in 1971
> 
> The timing therefore now is vitally important to dispel once and for all the myth of three million Bengalis killed. It has cast a wound unbelievably deep, and has so baldy hamstrung our politics that to move forward and away from it since has been, almost impossible. Its a gigantic failure on part of Pakistani academia, media and governments that they have not shouldered the responsibility to effectively explain what really happened. No civilized people having been blamed and shamed for a massacre of three million innocent could simply forget and move on.
> 
> *How this myth originated?
> *
> _Dr. Junaid Ahmed will join in the discussion on his book, in a seminar that will examine the “tragedies of 1971 & the politics of narrative shaping in South Asia” in Serena Hotel, Islamabad on 6th March. Editor, GVS_
> 
> This myth has been repeated ad nauseam over the years by various Bangladeshi and Indian political personalities to undermine, humiliate and constrain Pakistan. Let’s be very clear: where its coming from. The historical roots of this myth of three million is based on an editorial piece published on 23rd December, 1971 titled “Enemy Occupations” by “Pravda” – the then mouthpiece of the now defunct USSR. India was Soviet Union’s closest cold war ally; this alliance was further reinforced before initiating a war of aggression against Pakistan. Pravda’s piece, clearly a disinformation act, written without any evidence whatsoever, against Pakistan, then a staunch US ally in Nixon/Kissinger era, claimed that three million Bengalis had been killed in the war of 1971.
> 
> This “figure”, which was not based on any body counts, expert testimonies or photo/video evidences, got further traction or legitimacy after it was endorsed by Mujib ur-Rahman in his interview with BBC’s David Frost on 18th January, 1972 – when he arrived in London, immediately after his release from Islamabad. Eye witnesses reported that Mujib ur-Rahman, during this interview, was heavily intoxicated. Whether this impaired his judgment, I will leave that conclusion to the reader.
> 
> Here is the first testimony from Serajur Reman, the former deputy head of the BBC Bangla Programme in the UK contesting Mujib ur-Rahman’s claim.
> 
> _He told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know_
> 
> In a letter to The Guardian on 24th May, 2011 he wrote, “_On 8th January 1972, I was the first Bangladeshi to meet independent leader Shiekh Mujib-ur-Reman after his release from Pakistan …. I [Serajur Rehman] explained that no accurate figure of the causalities was available but our estimate, based on information from various sources, was that up to “Three lakh” (300,000) died in the conflict. To my surprise and horror, he told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know, but many Bangladeshis still believe a figure of three million is unrealistic and incredible”. _
> 
> Sayyid Karim, Bangladesh’s first foreign secretary, as reported by David Bergman, a Bangladesh based British Journalist in 2011, wrote,_ “As for the number of Bengalis killed in the course of the liberation war, the figure of 3 million mentioned by Mujib to David Frost in January 1972, was a gross overstatement. This figure was picked up by him from an article in ‘Pravda’ the organ of the communist party of the Soviet Union”_.
> 
> *Mujeeb ur Rahman’s subsequent attempt to prove the “three million massacred” miserably failed  *
> In order to cherry pick proof for the plucked-out-of-thin-air three million figure, Mujeeb ur-Rahman constituted a Commission on 29th January, 1972 to locate mass graves or other verifiable evidence.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency.
> 
> Chowdhary Abdul Mumin in his book _Behind the Myth of Three Million_, published in 1973, reported that this Commission comprised of representatives from the Bangladesh Army, Border Security Force, Rangers, Police and Civil Administration. Despite their best efforts, this Commission completely failed to locate any mass graves or other evidence of any kind to substantiate the claims made by the great leader to a world media then overeager to believe anything against Nixon’s ally – Pakistan. Western media’s mind set in early 1970’s was reactive; its consciouness shaped by anti-Washington feelings engineered by Vietnam conflict.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency. This obviously was far less than the three million being publicly touted by Bangladeshi and Indian politicians – websites of both countries are still full of such propagandist figures.
> 
> Sheikh Mujeeb ur-Rahman was outraged at the Commission’s findings and disbanded them, stating: “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself. What I have said once shall prevail_”.
> 
> With this information, we can start to see a bigger picture: Sheikh Mujib was a man desperately wanting to sustain his power and legitimacy by creating collective delusions – or myths. Myths subsequently used by his daughter of the same purpose.
> 
> Mujeeb – “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself._
> 
> Western independent sources gradually started to rubbish the figure of “three million”
> 
> The Peace Research Institute in Norway along with Uppsala University of Sweden in their findings in 1972, estimated that about 58,000 people died in 1971. In addition to this, in June 1972, William Durmmond in the LA Times reported that “……. _the figure of 3 million deaths is an exaggeration so gross as to be absurd …… no more than 25,000 people died.” _
> 
> On March 1st, 1973, Swedish journalist Ingvar Oja reported in Dagens Nyheter, the largest daily of Stockholm: _“The allegation regarding the killing of 3 million people is highly exaggerated, not more than 50,000 people died in East Pakistan_”.
> 
> Sharmila Bose the famous Bengali Indian writer and Research Associate at Oxford University, in her book, “Dead Reckoning” in 2011, writes _“…. the number 3 million appears to be not more than a gigantic rumor”_. She estimated that around 50,000 – 100,000 people including Bengalis, Beharis and West Pakistanis may have perished in the conflict in East Pakistan.
> 
> Even senior Indian military officials have not accepted the three million dead figure. Mohammad Tajamul Hussain, noted Bangladeshi journalist/writer in his book “_Bangladesh, Victims of Black Propaganda Intrigue and Indian Hegemony_” quotes the Indian Army Chief, General Manekshaw during 1971 that “the figure of 3 million killed in 1971 and 200,000 women alleged to have been violated seem fictitious, baseless and far removed from the truth”.
> 
> read more: Bangladesh, India Joint Military Exercise From Nov 5
> 
> *And the 200,000 Rapes?
> *
> In addition to the above myth of 3 million killed, Pakistan Army is also accused of raping more than 200,000 Bengali women. This too is a fantastically false figure which was widely circulated by the same coterie of Indian and Bangladeshi politicians and media and was later found to be of no substance. The gross inaccuracy of this allegation was first borne out when an abortion team from Britain in early 1972 found that its total workload involved the termination of only a hundred or slightly more pregnancies. Even there the nature of those pregnancies was not clear.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis.
> 
> The figure was also denounced by Australian Research Analyst Bin D Costa. He argued, _“the figure of 200,000 women raped by the Pakistani Army in 1971 is considered to be too high”_. Likewise, US Congressman Charles Wilson, who was eulogized in the Hollywood movie Charlie Wilson’s War, on December 9, 1987 stated, “_to say that Pakistan army massacred its own 3 million Bengali people and dishonored 200,000 Bengali women, to me is an allegation so gross that it goes beyond human imagination_.”
> 
> The repeated claims of 3 million killed and the rape of 200,000 Bengali women were stopped after a tripartite agreement between Pakistan, India and Bangladesh in April 1974.
> 
> During the regimes of Gen Zia-ur-Rehman, Gen Husain, Mohammad Ershad and later Khaleda Zia, the Bangladesh governments were pragmatic, tried overcoming the legacy of Sheikh Mujib and his delusions, and made friendly overtures to Pakistan.
> 
> *Arithmetic never added up: Numbers never made sense
> *
> Despite a documented history of past four decades, the present government of Sheikh Hasina, Mujib-ur-Rehman’s daughter, and Awami League leader continues to use the fantastic lies of three million killed and 200,000 rapes to play with the base emotions of its electorate to cultivate support, to marginalize her political opponents and also to court favors from India – that sees all this as a part of its own “isolate Pakistan strategy”
> 
> Numbers don’t make sense! 6 million Jews were killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day vs 11,450 Bengalis claimed killed every day.
> 
> Even basic arithmetic, which seems to be beyond the grasp of all those who continue to propagate these myths – shows the unabashed absurdity of the myths of three million killed and 200,000 women raped.
> 
> To illustrate, perhaps at the expense of disgusting my readers, the Army action in East Pakistan started on 26 March and lasted till 16th December, 1971 – a total of 262 days. Pakistan army’s total strength in March 1971, before reinforcements was around 26,000-27,000 and it never received reinforcements of more than 20-25000. However the figure of “three million” implies that about 11,450 Bengalis would need to have been picked-up, killed and buried every day. This would have been practically impossible even if the whole Pakistani army was not doing anything except killing and burying.
> 
> When compared to the 2nd World War for instance, the tragedy of six million Jews killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day. However the voluminous research done in holocaust tragedy tells us that Nazis, a huge military machine inside Germany, had a whole system erected in the form of concentration camps, killing techniques and disposal. These comparisons are telling. Historians have to analyze the dynamics of tragedies too.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis. To channel that pain in the manner that the Awami League in Bangladesh continues to do for courting favors from its powerful neighbor and to keep their electorate emotionally charged, borders on criminality. They really ought to have the sense to see that no other reasonable individual, institution or government (besides India ofcourse) takes their myths seriously. Not even Wikipedia.
> 
> read more: How ‘digital Bangladesh’ has started online accountability of country’s parliamentarians
> 
> I feel a degree of confidence that no intelligent Bangladeshis do either. What the Awami League needs to do, is to base their politics on real and meaningful issues that their populace faces – stark poverty, a justice deficit and an institutional corruption of the most nefarious type. Be reasonable PM Hasina Wajid, stop lying to yourself and your people and move on.
> 
> All originals and references cited are available to inspect in my book “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”. I hope readers will tune in to read Part-2 of my 6 part series on myths surrounding 1971. Part 2 will contain a frontal lobotomy on another myth: _Pakistan army surrendering 93,000 personnel in Bangladesh – the largest ever mass surrender in perhaps all human history_.
> 
> Dr_ Junaid Ahmad, Author of ‘Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded.’ The views expressed in this article are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect Global Village Space’s editorial policy.
> 
> This article was originally published by Global Village Space_




There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .But Pakistan being Pakistan just can't live itself down .
On the one hand , by keeping the memories of 1971 alive , SHW & her AL can keep taking the high ground simultaneously claiming to be the sole party responsible for the independence of Bangladesh thereby negating the contribution of Zia ur Rehman & by implication undermining his legacy & more importantly the BNP's standing in the whole matter . On the other hand & More to the point , they seek to highlight the dubious role of the JeI , BNP's brother in arms & comrade in the present , thereby continuing to paint it in the darkest of colours . As of today , both the BNP & the JeI haven't come up with convincing answers , thereby ceding the game set & match to the AL.

The larger sub text is the battle for the soul of Bangladesh .What should the zeitgeist of Bangladesh be made up of - cultural liguistic nationalism or religious nationalism ?

This has deep relevance to the Bangladesh of today .
The answer to this will determine the defining identity of the Bangladesh of tomorrow .

P.S - I really don't expect the Pakistanis to understand this part .They already know everything that's right or wrong with them & their neighbouhood .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani E

WaLeEdK2 said:


> All Pakistani soldiers would have to be be killing Bengalis 24/7 for it to even had a chance to happen.



They also raped 400,000 Bengali women. So not only were they killing but they were also raping at the same time. These people's brains have really taken absence.

(Please note: I do not belittle nor condone crimes of any manner. But invented alternative facts must not be used by jingoists to spread misinformation)



Indiran Chandiran said:


> There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .But Pakistan being Pakistan just can't live itself down .
> On the one hand , by keeping the memories of 1971 alive , SHW & her AL can keep taking the high ground simultaneously claiming to be the sole party responsible for the independence of Bangladesh thereby negating the contribution of Zia ur Rehman & by implication undermining his legacy & more importantly the BNP's standing in the whole matter . On the other hand & More to the point , they seek to highlight the dubious role of the JeI , BNP's brother in arms & comrade in the present , thereby continuing to paint it in the darkest of colours . As of today , both the BNP & the JeI haven't come up with convincing answers , thereby ceding the game set & match to the AL.
> 
> The larger sub text is the battle for the soul of Bangladesh .What should the zeitgeist of Bangladesh be made up of - cultural liguistic nationalism or religious nationalism ?
> 
> This has deep relevance to the Bangladesh of today .
> The answer to this will determine the defining identity of the Bangladesh of tomorrow .
> 
> P.S - I really don't expect the Pakistanis to understand this part .They already know everything that's right or wrong with them & their neighbouhood .



I don't give a crap about what route Bangladesh goes down, but if they spread misinformation, every sane person has the right to dispute their fantasies.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Areesh

Levina said:


> Hehehe
> Glad that you accepted the author of this article was indeed high. Lolz



And glad that you accepted that your soldiers are charsis.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## riasat

lol...
yes mr junaid ahmed, I have heard such stories from Pakistan before like 9/11 was an inside job, Bin Laden was never found in Pakistan... Pakistan Army are angels.... Bugti's commited suicide... Carry On..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TMA

riasat said:


> lol...
> yes mr junaid ahmed, I have heard such stories from Pakistan before like 9/11 was an inside job, Bin Laden was never found in Pakistan... Pakistan Army are angels.... Bugti's commited suicide... Carry On..







As far as I know Ken o Keefe is not an ISI agent.


http://www.tomatobubble.com/manhattan_project.html

Neither is Mike King.



Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/


And also clearly massive atrocities took place against non Bengalis and those Bengalis who considered themselves Pakistanis. Do not forget them. Even after peace was declared.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nana41

Levina said:


> 1970's, when Cold War was at its peak. Soviet backed India and for obvious reasons US backed Pakistan.
> So even if I were to take an average of 3 and 2 million (numbers posted by Soviet and American print media respectively) then 2.5million deaths occurred.


26000 Pak Army troops(less than half with wives and children ) along with 12 f-86 saber planes,were fighting "Brave"Indian Army of nearly 400,000 troops from front and about half a million,Indian border military security forces from rear,disguised as mukti murderers,covering nearly 1300 miles of western and northern bangladesh.During all those 14 months of upheaval, mudering and looting,The Super Soldiers of Pakistan managed to rape 3 million (take a million here and there).I never knew Pakistani soldiers had SHIVA'S LING qualities..............you seemed to be an avid reader of KAMASUTRA.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Finer

Horus said:


> *Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory*​



Thanks for sharing informative article. It is obvious India has never been so good at math since zero is the only math they have mastered along with the lies that finally caught up with India and its puppet; Bangladesh government.

Slowly people in Bangladesh are starting to wake up, and it is no wonder why majority-coalition political party's leader was jailed against his wills and executed to death in order to preserve the minority-elected government imposing her authority against the wills of the majority while bidding the interest of India's economical interest at the expense of Bangladesh as nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Isotope

maximuswarrior said:


> LOL just because the Americans claim something doesn't mean it is the truth. In fact, if we are still waiting for the WMDs...
> 
> PS. America is not a Pakistani ally.


Remember, we all know how Indians worship this country, so whatever this country says stands

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imadul

3 million killed and 200,000 raped are obviously propaganda numbers. 
After bango banhi assasination by his own, subsequent govts of Gen Zia Ur Rehman, Gen Irshad and Khalida Zia had goo relations with Pakistan. Did they all ignored those atrocities?
Mind, Gen Zia Ur Rehman also took part in fight agaist Pak Army. They all knew it is lie.

Legendary Bengali fighter pilot MM Alam stayed in Pakistan after the 71 War and honorbly retired as Air Commodore.

Typo correction, Bango bandho Assasination by his own....

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ABCharlie

It's like she is almost wishing for a genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flash_Ninja

riasat said:


> lol...
> yes mr junaid ahmed, I have heard such stories from Pakistan before like 9/11 was an inside job, Bin Laden was never found in Pakistan... Pakistan Army are angels.... Bugti's commited suicide... Carry On..



The article has facts and figures to back up its claims.

Do you have any evidence to prove that Pakistan did engage in atrocities, and why Bengali generals rejected Sheikh Mujibur Rahmans claim?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/


KGB was actively involved in Bangladeshi seperation from Pakistan so Russian news source and figures were biased.
It's another thing that we returned their favour in Afghan soviet war and caused their disintegration.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

A commisiion was formed by BD government under Mujib to estimate the #of BD folks (not _Muhajirs_) killed. It turned out to be ~240K. Whereas, the #of _Muhajirs _killed is ~500K to 1million...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

HAKIKAT said:


> A commisiion was formed by BD government under Mujib to estimate the #of BD folks (not _Muhajirs_) killed. It turned out to be ~240K. Whereas, the #of _Muhajirs _killed is ~500K to 1million...


The figures of "Genocide" they churn out also includes the deaths caused by Bhola cyclone which was one of the largest storm surge in global history.
The propaganda images they use of dead bodies lined up along a water body or river, as proof of Pakistan army genocide of Bengalis, are images of natural deaths by drowning in the floods caused by Bhola cyclone.
The cyclone happened in 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

شاھین میزایل said:


> The figures of "Genocide" they churn out also includes the deaths caused by Bhola cyclone which was one of the largest storm surge in global history.
> The propaganda images they use of dead bodies lined up along a water body or river, as proof of Pakistan army genocide of Bengalis, are images of natural deaths by drowning in the floods caused by Bhola cyclone.
> The cyclone happened in 1970.


That the major part was sheer propaganda, based on deceptions, is proudly advertised by the Indian folks like ex-RAW and military. An Indian journalist, Basant Chaterjee, visited BD after 1971 and put his observations in his book "Inside BD today". Here, he claimed that India would be advised to respect BD Muslims for they'd never give up the significant progress they made during Pak period. Indian Hindus, especially from Bengal, knew it too well how desperate and pathetic the situation of BD Muslims were during the British rule...



شاھین میزایل said:


> KGB was actively involved in Bangladeshi seperation from Pakistan so Russian news source and figures were biased.
> It's another thing that we returned their favour in Afghan soviet war and caused their disintegration.


You lost one Muslim country but made room for six. Not a bad deal. And, most of them will be connected to Pak, thanks to CPEC...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Indika

Horus said:


> *Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory*​*
> View attachment 381329
> 
> 
> Dr. Junaid Ahmad|*
> 
> The fantastic figure of three million Bengalis massacred by west Pakistani army has been debunked by series of journalists and historians but with Hasina Sheikh now hinting at declaring March 25 as the “Genocide Day” this figure is back in news – at least in Bangladesh and to a lesser degree in India.
> 
> Let us think for a few moments about the implications of believing in a massacre of 3 million Bengali Muslims at the hands of the Pakistani armed forces in 1971.
> 
> Was such a massacre possible, could it have remained hidden? or is it even conscionable – to believe that the Pakistan armed forces – numbered around 26,000 in March 1971 – were capable of perpetrating, on their own country folk, a genocide so heinous that it would put Emperor Leopold II at shame and draw cheers from the Nazis. It defies common sense and rationality and there is ample proof that it did not happen.
> 
> The notorious Dr. Joseph Goebbels has been credited with saying something along the lines of; “if you tell the same lie enough times, people will believe it; and the bigger the lie, the better.”
> 
> This quote truly encapsulates the designs of the Bangladeshi establishment -once again under Hasina Sheikh, and under Indian tutelage – in their efforts to endlessly benefit from the tragedies of 1971 at the expense of Pakistan. Goals are also to control Bangladeshi politics and to sow seeds of hatred between future generations of Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.
> 
> read more: SAARC’s failure: held hostage to whims of India?
> 
> *Hasina’s political move of ” March 25 as Genocide Day”
> *
> I am writing this piece because recently, the debate over the massacre of three million Bengalis by the Pakistan Army during the 1971 insurgency, 45 years ago, has suddenly resurfaced. I have been following the proceedings in the Bangladeshi parliament and on 16 February, after an emotive session on the my recently published book, “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”, PM Hasina Wajid once again thundered to her emasculated kitchen cabinet that indeed Pakistan perpetrated a genocide of biblical proportions on the Bengali people in 1971.
> 
> Many of those present, like controlled in a science fiction horror movie, nodded and cheered in agreement. They were visibly angry against this author for presenting facts that challenged a range of myths that have been made defaults by the Bangladeshi establishment over the past several decades. Now a “War of Liberation Denial Act”, on the pattern of European Holocaust Denial Act is also being talked off.
> 
> The Bangladeshi PM did not stop at political talk; she formally registered her protest against Pakistan and this author. She has hinted, in unambiguous terms, that she now plans to declare March 25 as “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that indeed a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces on that fateful day in 1971. Hasina’s politics justifies all kind of lies; but absolutely nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> read more: Why South Asian Women politicians have not empowered women in their…
> 
> *Time to debunk the “three million dead” lie for ever
> *
> Pakistan is at an important juncture in regional history; taking steps towards self-sufficiency, sustainable and inclusive human and economic development through regional integration with China, Iran and Central Asian economies. Its trying to erect a regional infrastructure that, in due time, will be of use to people of India and Bangladesh, we therefore, in the interest of future generations of this region, cannot afford to let machiavellian characters like Hasina and her mentor “Narendra Modi” mislead the world through the gibberish of these “political myths”
> 
> Sheikh Hasina plans to declare March 25 – “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces in 1971
> 
> The timing therefore now is vitally important to dispel once and for all the myth of three million Bengalis killed. It has cast a wound unbelievably deep, and has so baldy hamstrung our politics that to move forward and away from it since has been, almost impossible. Its a gigantic failure on part of Pakistani academia, media and governments that they have not shouldered the responsibility to effectively explain what really happened. No civilized people having been blamed and shamed for a massacre of three million innocent could simply forget and move on.
> 
> *How this myth originated?
> *
> _Dr. Junaid Ahmed will join in the discussion on his book, in a seminar that will examine the “tragedies of 1971 & the politics of narrative shaping in South Asia” in Serena Hotel, Islamabad on 6th March. Editor, GVS_
> 
> This myth has been repeated ad nauseam over the years by various Bangladeshi and Indian political personalities to undermine, humiliate and constrain Pakistan. Let’s be very clear: where its coming from. The historical roots of this myth of three million is based on an editorial piece published on 23rd December, 1971 titled “Enemy Occupations” by “Pravda” – the then mouthpiece of the now defunct USSR. India was Soviet Union’s closest cold war ally; this alliance was further reinforced before initiating a war of aggression against Pakistan. Pravda’s piece, clearly a disinformation act, written without any evidence whatsoever, against Pakistan, then a staunch US ally in Nixon/Kissinger era, claimed that three million Bengalis had been killed in the war of 1971.
> 
> This “figure”, which was not based on any body counts, expert testimonies or photo/video evidences, got further traction or legitimacy after it was endorsed by Mujib ur-Rahman in his interview with BBC’s David Frost on 18th January, 1972 – when he arrived in London, immediately after his release from Islamabad. Eye witnesses reported that Mujib ur-Rahman, during this interview, was heavily intoxicated. Whether this impaired his judgment, I will leave that conclusion to the reader.
> 
> Here is the first testimony from Serajur Reman, the former deputy head of the BBC Bangla Programme in the UK contesting Mujib ur-Rahman’s claim.
> 
> _He told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know_
> 
> In a letter to The Guardian on 24th May, 2011 he wrote, “_On 8th January 1972, I was the first Bangladeshi to meet independent leader Shiekh Mujib-ur-Reman after his release from Pakistan …. I [Serajur Rehman] explained that no accurate figure of the causalities was available but our estimate, based on information from various sources, was that up to “Three lakh” (300,000) died in the conflict. To my surprise and horror, he told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know, but many Bangladeshis still believe a figure of three million is unrealistic and incredible”. _
> 
> Sayyid Karim, Bangladesh’s first foreign secretary, as reported by David Bergman, a Bangladesh based British Journalist in 2011, wrote,_ “As for the number of Bengalis killed in the course of the liberation war, the figure of 3 million mentioned by Mujib to David Frost in January 1972, was a gross overstatement. This figure was picked up by him from an article in ‘Pravda’ the organ of the communist party of the Soviet Union”_.
> 
> *Mujeeb ur Rahman’s subsequent attempt to prove the “three million massacred” miserably failed  *
> In order to cherry pick proof for the plucked-out-of-thin-air three million figure, Mujeeb ur-Rahman constituted a Commission on 29th January, 1972 to locate mass graves or other verifiable evidence.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency.
> 
> Chowdhary Abdul Mumin in his book _Behind the Myth of Three Million_, published in 1973, reported that this Commission comprised of representatives from the Bangladesh Army, Border Security Force, Rangers, Police and Civil Administration. Despite their best efforts, this Commission completely failed to locate any mass graves or other evidence of any kind to substantiate the claims made by the great leader to a world media then overeager to believe anything against Nixon’s ally – Pakistan. Western media’s mind set in early 1970’s was reactive; its consciouness shaped by anti-Washington feelings engineered by Vietnam conflict.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency. This obviously was far less than the three million being publicly touted by Bangladeshi and Indian politicians – websites of both countries are still full of such propagandist figures.
> 
> Sheikh Mujeeb ur-Rahman was outraged at the Commission’s findings and disbanded them, stating: “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself. What I have said once shall prevail_”.
> 
> With this information, we can start to see a bigger picture: Sheikh Mujib was a man desperately wanting to sustain his power and legitimacy by creating collective delusions – or myths. Myths subsequently used by his daughter of the same purpose.
> 
> Mujeeb – “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself._
> 
> Western independent sources gradually started to rubbish the figure of “three million”
> 
> The Peace Research Institute in Norway along with Uppsala University of Sweden in their findings in 1972, estimated that about 58,000 people died in 1971. In addition to this, in June 1972, William Durmmond in the LA Times reported that “……. _the figure of 3 million deaths is an exaggeration so gross as to be absurd …… no more than 25,000 people died.” _
> 
> On March 1st, 1973, Swedish journalist Ingvar Oja reported in Dagens Nyheter, the largest daily of Stockholm: _“The allegation regarding the killing of 3 million people is highly exaggerated, not more than 50,000 people died in East Pakistan_”.
> 
> Sharmila Bose the famous Bengali Indian writer and Research Associate at Oxford University, in her book, “Dead Reckoning” in 2011, writes _“…. the number 3 million appears to be not more than a gigantic rumor”_. She estimated that around 50,000 – 100,000 people including Bengalis, Beharis and West Pakistanis may have perished in the conflict in East Pakistan.
> 
> Even senior Indian military officials have not accepted the three million dead figure. Mohammad Tajamul Hussain, noted Bangladeshi journalist/writer in his book “_Bangladesh, Victims of Black Propaganda Intrigue and Indian Hegemony_” quotes the Indian Army Chief, General Manekshaw during 1971 that “the figure of 3 million killed in 1971 and 200,000 women alleged to have been violated seem fictitious, baseless and far removed from the truth”.
> 
> read more: Bangladesh, India Joint Military Exercise From Nov 5
> 
> *And the 200,000 Rapes?
> *
> In addition to the above myth of 3 million killed, Pakistan Army is also accused of raping more than 200,000 Bengali women. This too is a fantastically false figure which was widely circulated by the same coterie of Indian and Bangladeshi politicians and media and was later found to be of no substance. The gross inaccuracy of this allegation was first borne out when an abortion team from Britain in early 1972 found that its total workload involved the termination of only a hundred or slightly more pregnancies. Even there the nature of those pregnancies was not clear.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis.
> 
> The figure was also denounced by Australian Research Analyst Bin D Costa. He argued, _“the figure of 200,000 women raped by the Pakistani Army in 1971 is considered to be too high”_. Likewise, US Congressman Charles Wilson, who was eulogized in the Hollywood movie Charlie Wilson’s War, on December 9, 1987 stated, “_to say that Pakistan army massacred its own 3 million Bengali people and dishonored 200,000 Bengali women, to me is an allegation so gross that it goes beyond human imagination_.”
> 
> The repeated claims of 3 million killed and the rape of 200,000 Bengali women were stopped after a tripartite agreement between Pakistan, India and Bangladesh in April 1974.
> 
> During the regimes of Gen Zia-ur-Rehman, Gen Husain, Mohammad Ershad and later Khaleda Zia, the Bangladesh governments were pragmatic, tried overcoming the legacy of Sheikh Mujib and his delusions, and made friendly overtures to Pakistan.
> 
> *Arithmetic never added up: Numbers never made sense
> *
> Despite a documented history of past four decades, the present government of Sheikh Hasina, Mujib-ur-Rehman’s daughter, and Awami League leader continues to use the fantastic lies of three million killed and 200,000 rapes to play with the base emotions of its electorate to cultivate support, to marginalize her political opponents and also to court favors from India – that sees all this as a part of its own “isolate Pakistan strategy”
> 
> Numbers don’t make sense! 6 million Jews were killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day vs 11,450 Bengalis claimed killed every day.
> 
> Even basic arithmetic, which seems to be beyond the grasp of all those who continue to propagate these myths – shows the unabashed absurdity of the myths of three million killed and 200,000 women raped.
> 
> To illustrate, perhaps at the expense of disgusting my readers, the Army action in East Pakistan started on 26 March and lasted till 16th December, 1971 – a total of 262 days. Pakistan army’s total strength in March 1971, before reinforcements was around 26,000-27,000 and it never received reinforcements of more than 20-25000. However the figure of “three million” implies that about 11,450 Bengalis would need to have been picked-up, killed and buried every day. This would have been practically impossible even if the whole Pakistani army was not doing anything except killing and burying.
> 
> When compared to the 2nd World War for instance, the tragedy of six million Jews killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day. However the voluminous research done in holocaust tragedy tells us that Nazis, a huge military machine inside Germany, had a whole system erected in the form of concentration camps, killing techniques and disposal. These comparisons are telling. Historians have to analyze the dynamics of tragedies too.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis. To channel that pain in the manner that the Awami League in Bangladesh continues to do for courting favors from its powerful neighbor and to keep their electorate emotionally charged, borders on criminality. They really ought to have the sense to see that no other reasonable individual, institution or government (besides India ofcourse) takes their myths seriously. Not even Wikipedia.
> 
> read more: How ‘digital Bangladesh’ has started online accountability of country’s parliamentarians
> 
> I feel a degree of confidence that no intelligent Bangladeshis do either. What the Awami League needs to do, is to base their politics on real and meaningful issues that their populace faces – stark poverty, a justice deficit and an institutional corruption of the most nefarious type. Be reasonable PM Hasina Wajid, stop lying to yourself and your people and move on.
> 
> All originals and references cited are available to inspect in my book “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”. I hope readers will tune in to read Part-2 of my 6 part series on myths surrounding 1971. Part 2 will contain a frontal lobotomy on another myth: _Pakistan army surrendering 93,000 personnel in Bangladesh – the largest ever mass surrender in perhaps all human history_.
> 
> Dr_ Junaid Ahmad, Author of ‘Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded.’ The views expressed in this article are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect Global Village Space’s editorial policy.
> 
> This article was originally published by Global Village Space_


If its a lie why should pakistan bother about it? pakistan is not sharing any boundary with bangladesh nor does it have any stake in its politics. If the objection had been raised in 1970's itself it could have been verified, objecting to it after 45 years looks like no one can prove it now as such we can disclaim it.


----------



## monitor

look at her face her expression tells what kind evil she is

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheNoob

71 war was a huge propaganda victory for India.


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Later after the fall of Dhaka, similar no. of Biharis were killed and similar no. of Bihari women were raped. I think scores of killings and rapes were settled equally after the fall of Dhaka.



monitor said:


> look at her face her expression tells what kind evil she is


Pakistan has a nincompoop like Nawaz
Bharat has a nincompoop like Moodi
Bangladesh has a nincompoop like Hasina

This whole region is under the rule of nincompoops.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## I.R.A

Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/



What a load of donkey crap .......... nonsensical fiction based figures 

Suppose lets take the minimum number of 200,000 women raped .......... that would mean 763 women raped a day over a period of 262 days ............. considering it was Pakistan army raping them then one wonders if they were fighting or raping women ........... if they were raping they couldn't have achieved 3 million target and if they were fighting then they won't be able to achieve 200,000 target. Plus I guess Viagra wasn't even invented back then.

As a Muslim my message to Hasina is simple and plain ........... forget and move on that's better for you .............. even people of Pakistan haven't been spared for the harm they caused to Pakistan. It's not a good idea and will bring destruction and humiliation only ........ your father's death is testimony to what I am saying, prove me wrong if you can.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Naheed Janjua

Indiran Chandiran said:


> There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .But Pakistan being Pakistan just can't live itself down .
> On the one hand , by keeping the memories of 1971 alive , SHW & her AL can keep taking the high ground simultaneously claiming to be the sole party responsible for the independence of Bangladesh thereby negating the contribution of Zia ur Rehman & by implication undermining his legacy & more importantly the BNP's standing in the whole matter . On the other hand & More to the point , they seek to highlight the dubious role of the JeI , BNP's brother in arms & comrade in the present , thereby continuing to paint it in the darkest of colours . As of today , both the BNP & the JeI haven't come up with convincing answers , thereby ceding the game set & match to the AL.
> 
> The larger sub text is the battle for the soul of Bangladesh .What should the zeitgeist of Bangladesh be made up of - cultural liguistic nationalism or religious nationalism ?
> 
> This has deep relevance to the Bangladesh of today .
> The answer to this will determine the defining identity of the Bangladesh of tomorrow .
> 
> P.S - I really don't expect the Pakistanis to understand this part .They already know everything that's right or wrong with them & their neighbouhood .



all countries have their view on what is right and wrong in their neighbourhood...India is no different, neither is USA or Mexico for that matter....countries are made of humans - and human beings have views...


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Hussain Farooqui said:


> Later after the fall of Dhaka, similar no. of Biharis were killed and similar no. of Bihari women were raped. I think scores of killings and rapes were settled equally after the fall of Dhaka.



Yet how did Pakistan reward the unflinching loyalty of the Biharis who fought against all odds teaming up with the PA , the JeI , the razakars , etc in persecuting the Bengalis ? By leaving them stranded .There are nearly half a million Biharis who've been stripped of Pak citizenship still stranded in Bangladesh .All thid after Pakistan acknowledged them as it's citizens , repatriated a few , stalled further repatriations & abruptly cancelled them , repudiating their citizenship too in the late 1970's.

All those sympathies , Pakistanis normally expend on the plight of Muslims in India , Myanmar or even Bangladesh in innumerable threads out here is sheer hypocrisy .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Yet how did Pakistan reward the unflinching loyalty of the Biharis who fought against all odds teaming up with the PA , the JeI , the razakars , etc in persecuting the Bengalis ? By leaving them stranded .There are nearly half a million Biharis who've been stripped of Pak citizenship still stranded in Bangladesh .All thid after Pakistan acknowledged them as it's citizens , repatriated a few , stalled further repatriations & abruptly cancelled them , repudiating their citizenship too in the late 1970's.
> 
> All those sympathies , Pakistanis normally expend on the plight of Muslims in India , Myanmar or even Bangladesh in innumerable threads out here is sheer hypocrisy .


It is true. Loyalists were forgotten by subsequent Pak govts. Sindhis said we will become redindians...and now millions of afghanis living all over Pak, and 1 million Bengalis only in Karachi. I will accept, this was Pakistani people and govt bigotry.



Indiran Chandiran said:


> There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .But Pakistan being Pakistan just can't live itself down .
> On the one hand , by keeping the memories of 1971 alive , SHW & her AL can keep taking the high ground simultaneously claiming to be the sole party responsible for the independence of Bangladesh thereby negating the contribution of Zia ur Rehman & by implication undermining his legacy & more importantly the BNP's standing in the whole matter . On the other hand & More to the point , they seek to highlight the dubious role of the JeI , BNP's brother in arms & comrade in the present , thereby continuing to paint it in the darkest of colours . As of today , both the BNP & the JeI haven't come up with convincing answers , thereby ceding the game set & match to the AL.
> 
> The larger sub text is the battle for the soul of Bangladesh .What should the zeitgeist of Bangladesh be made up of - cultural liguistic nationalism or religious nationalism ?
> 
> This has deep relevance to the Bangladesh of today .
> The answer to this will determine the defining identity of the Bangladesh of tomorrow .
> 
> P.S - I really don't expect the Pakistanis to understand this part .They already know everything that's right or wrong with them & their neighbouhood .


I dont remember any Pak govt took up the propaganda issue with BD, any discussions have been academic within Pak journalistic circles as best over the years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vapnope

Indika said:


> If its a lie why should pakistan bother about it?


Because the exaggeration should stop, the propaganda being meted out should stop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajit6333

Horus said:


> *Busting Hasina Wajid's Myth Making Factory*​*
> View attachment 381329
> 
> 
> Dr. Junaid Ahmad|*
> 
> The fantastic figure of three million Bengalis massacred by west Pakistani army has been debunked by series of journalists and historians but with Hasina Sheikh now hinting at declaring March 25 as the “Genocide Day” this figure is back in news – at least in Bangladesh and to a lesser degree in India.
> 
> Let us think for a few moments about the implications of believing in a massacre of 3 million Bengali Muslims at the hands of the Pakistani armed forces in 1971.
> 
> Was such a massacre possible, could it have remained hidden? or is it even conscionable – to believe that the Pakistan armed forces – numbered around 26,000 in March 1971 – were capable of perpetrating, on their own country folk, a genocide so heinous that it would put Emperor Leopold II at shame and draw cheers from the Nazis. It defies common sense and rationality and there is ample proof that it did not happen.
> 
> The notorious Dr. Joseph Goebbels has been credited with saying something along the lines of; “if you tell the same lie enough times, people will believe it; and the bigger the lie, the better.”
> 
> This quote truly encapsulates the designs of the Bangladeshi establishment -once again under Hasina Sheikh, and under Indian tutelage – in their efforts to endlessly benefit from the tragedies of 1971 at the expense of Pakistan. Goals are also to control Bangladeshi politics and to sow seeds of hatred between future generations of Pakistanis and Bangladeshis.
> 
> read more: SAARC’s failure: held hostage to whims of India?
> 
> *Hasina’s political move of ” March 25 as Genocide Day”
> *
> I am writing this piece because recently, the debate over the massacre of three million Bengalis by the Pakistan Army during the 1971 insurgency, 45 years ago, has suddenly resurfaced. I have been following the proceedings in the Bangladeshi parliament and on 16 February, after an emotive session on the my recently published book, “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”, PM Hasina Wajid once again thundered to her emasculated kitchen cabinet that indeed Pakistan perpetrated a genocide of biblical proportions on the Bengali people in 1971.
> 
> Many of those present, like controlled in a science fiction horror movie, nodded and cheered in agreement. They were visibly angry against this author for presenting facts that challenged a range of myths that have been made defaults by the Bangladeshi establishment over the past several decades. Now a “War of Liberation Denial Act”, on the pattern of European Holocaust Denial Act is also being talked off.
> 
> The Bangladeshi PM did not stop at political talk; she formally registered her protest against Pakistan and this author. She has hinted, in unambiguous terms, that she now plans to declare March 25 as “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that indeed a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces on that fateful day in 1971. Hasina’s politics justifies all kind of lies; but absolutely nothing could be further from the truth.
> 
> read more: Why South Asian Women politicians have not empowered women in their…
> 
> *Time to debunk the “three million dead” lie for ever
> *
> Pakistan is at an important juncture in regional history; taking steps towards self-sufficiency, sustainable and inclusive human and economic development through regional integration with China, Iran and Central Asian economies. Its trying to erect a regional infrastructure that, in due time, will be of use to people of India and Bangladesh, we therefore, in the interest of future generations of this region, cannot afford to let machiavellian characters like Hasina and her mentor “Narendra Modi” mislead the world through the gibberish of these “political myths”
> 
> Sheikh Hasina plans to declare March 25 – “Genocide Day” – to remind her electorate that a great wrong was done to the Bangladeshi people at the hands of the Pakistan armed forces in 1971
> 
> The timing therefore now is vitally important to dispel once and for all the myth of three million Bengalis killed. It has cast a wound unbelievably deep, and has so baldy hamstrung our politics that to move forward and away from it since has been, almost impossible. Its a gigantic failure on part of Pakistani academia, media and governments that they have not shouldered the responsibility to effectively explain what really happened. No civilized people having been blamed and shamed for a massacre of three million innocent could simply forget and move on.
> 
> *How this myth originated?
> *
> _Dr. Junaid Ahmed will join in the discussion on his book, in a seminar that will examine the “tragedies of 1971 & the politics of narrative shaping in South Asia” in Serena Hotel, Islamabad on 6th March. Editor, GVS_
> 
> This myth has been repeated ad nauseam over the years by various Bangladeshi and Indian political personalities to undermine, humiliate and constrain Pakistan. Let’s be very clear: where its coming from. The historical roots of this myth of three million is based on an editorial piece published on 23rd December, 1971 titled “Enemy Occupations” by “Pravda” – the then mouthpiece of the now defunct USSR. India was Soviet Union’s closest cold war ally; this alliance was further reinforced before initiating a war of aggression against Pakistan. Pravda’s piece, clearly a disinformation act, written without any evidence whatsoever, against Pakistan, then a staunch US ally in Nixon/Kissinger era, claimed that three million Bengalis had been killed in the war of 1971.
> 
> This “figure”, which was not based on any body counts, expert testimonies or photo/video evidences, got further traction or legitimacy after it was endorsed by Mujib ur-Rahman in his interview with BBC’s David Frost on 18th January, 1972 – when he arrived in London, immediately after his release from Islamabad. Eye witnesses reported that Mujib ur-Rahman, during this interview, was heavily intoxicated. Whether this impaired his judgment, I will leave that conclusion to the reader.
> 
> Here is the first testimony from Serajur Reman, the former deputy head of the BBC Bangla Programme in the UK contesting Mujib ur-Rahman’s claim.
> 
> _He told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know_
> 
> In a letter to The Guardian on 24th May, 2011 he wrote, “_On 8th January 1972, I was the first Bangladeshi to meet independent leader Shiekh Mujib-ur-Reman after his release from Pakistan …. I [Serajur Rehman] explained that no accurate figure of the causalities was available but our estimate, based on information from various sources, was that up to “Three lakh” (300,000) died in the conflict. To my surprise and horror, he told David Frost later that “three million of my people “were killed by the Pakistanis. Whether he mistranslated “lakh” as “million” or his confused state of mind was responsible, I don’t know, but many Bangladeshis still believe a figure of three million is unrealistic and incredible”. _
> 
> Sayyid Karim, Bangladesh’s first foreign secretary, as reported by David Bergman, a Bangladesh based British Journalist in 2011, wrote,_ “As for the number of Bengalis killed in the course of the liberation war, the figure of 3 million mentioned by Mujib to David Frost in January 1972, was a gross overstatement. This figure was picked up by him from an article in ‘Pravda’ the organ of the communist party of the Soviet Union”_.
> 
> *Mujeeb ur Rahman’s subsequent attempt to prove the “three million massacred” miserably failed  *
> In order to cherry pick proof for the plucked-out-of-thin-air three million figure, Mujeeb ur-Rahman constituted a Commission on 29th January, 1972 to locate mass graves or other verifiable evidence.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency.
> 
> Chowdhary Abdul Mumin in his book _Behind the Myth of Three Million_, published in 1973, reported that this Commission comprised of representatives from the Bangladesh Army, Border Security Force, Rangers, Police and Civil Administration. Despite their best efforts, this Commission completely failed to locate any mass graves or other evidence of any kind to substantiate the claims made by the great leader to a world media then overeager to believe anything against Nixon’s ally – Pakistan. Western media’s mind set in early 1970’s was reactive; its consciouness shaped by anti-Washington feelings engineered by Vietnam conflict.
> 
> But the Commission set up by Sheikh Mujib, after several months of work could only conjure up a figure of maximum 56,743 deaths as a result of the 1971 insurgency. This obviously was far less than the three million being publicly touted by Bangladeshi and Indian politicians – websites of both countries are still full of such propagandist figures.
> 
> Sheikh Mujeeb ur-Rahman was outraged at the Commission’s findings and disbanded them, stating: “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself. What I have said once shall prevail_”.
> 
> With this information, we can start to see a bigger picture: Sheikh Mujib was a man desperately wanting to sustain his power and legitimacy by creating collective delusions – or myths. Myths subsequently used by his daughter of the same purpose.
> 
> Mujeeb – “_I have declared three million dead, and your report could not come up with three scores thousands! What report you have prepared? Keep your report to yourself._
> 
> Western independent sources gradually started to rubbish the figure of “three million”
> 
> The Peace Research Institute in Norway along with Uppsala University of Sweden in their findings in 1972, estimated that about 58,000 people died in 1971. In addition to this, in June 1972, William Durmmond in the LA Times reported that “……. _the figure of 3 million deaths is an exaggeration so gross as to be absurd …… no more than 25,000 people died.” _
> 
> On March 1st, 1973, Swedish journalist Ingvar Oja reported in Dagens Nyheter, the largest daily of Stockholm: _“The allegation regarding the killing of 3 million people is highly exaggerated, not more than 50,000 people died in East Pakistan_”.
> 
> Sharmila Bose the famous Bengali Indian writer and Research Associate at Oxford University, in her book, “Dead Reckoning” in 2011, writes _“…. the number 3 million appears to be not more than a gigantic rumor”_. She estimated that around 50,000 – 100,000 people including Bengalis, Beharis and West Pakistanis may have perished in the conflict in East Pakistan.
> 
> Even senior Indian military officials have not accepted the three million dead figure. Mohammad Tajamul Hussain, noted Bangladeshi journalist/writer in his book “_Bangladesh, Victims of Black Propaganda Intrigue and Indian Hegemony_” quotes the Indian Army Chief, General Manekshaw during 1971 that “the figure of 3 million killed in 1971 and 200,000 women alleged to have been violated seem fictitious, baseless and far removed from the truth”.
> 
> read more: Bangladesh, India Joint Military Exercise From Nov 5
> 
> *And the 200,000 Rapes?
> *
> In addition to the above myth of 3 million killed, Pakistan Army is also accused of raping more than 200,000 Bengali women. This too is a fantastically false figure which was widely circulated by the same coterie of Indian and Bangladeshi politicians and media and was later found to be of no substance. The gross inaccuracy of this allegation was first borne out when an abortion team from Britain in early 1972 found that its total workload involved the termination of only a hundred or slightly more pregnancies. Even there the nature of those pregnancies was not clear.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis.
> 
> The figure was also denounced by Australian Research Analyst Bin D Costa. He argued, _“the figure of 200,000 women raped by the Pakistani Army in 1971 is considered to be too high”_. Likewise, US Congressman Charles Wilson, who was eulogized in the Hollywood movie Charlie Wilson’s War, on December 9, 1987 stated, “_to say that Pakistan army massacred its own 3 million Bengali people and dishonored 200,000 Bengali women, to me is an allegation so gross that it goes beyond human imagination_.”
> 
> The repeated claims of 3 million killed and the rape of 200,000 Bengali women were stopped after a tripartite agreement between Pakistan, India and Bangladesh in April 1974.
> 
> During the regimes of Gen Zia-ur-Rehman, Gen Husain, Mohammad Ershad and later Khaleda Zia, the Bangladesh governments were pragmatic, tried overcoming the legacy of Sheikh Mujib and his delusions, and made friendly overtures to Pakistan.
> 
> *Arithmetic never added up: Numbers never made sense
> *
> Despite a documented history of past four decades, the present government of Sheikh Hasina, Mujib-ur-Rehman’s daughter, and Awami League leader continues to use the fantastic lies of three million killed and 200,000 rapes to play with the base emotions of its electorate to cultivate support, to marginalize her political opponents and also to court favors from India – that sees all this as a part of its own “isolate Pakistan strategy”
> 
> Numbers don’t make sense! 6 million Jews were killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day vs 11,450 Bengalis claimed killed every day.
> 
> Even basic arithmetic, which seems to be beyond the grasp of all those who continue to propagate these myths – shows the unabashed absurdity of the myths of three million killed and 200,000 women raped.
> 
> To illustrate, perhaps at the expense of disgusting my readers, the Army action in East Pakistan started on 26 March and lasted till 16th December, 1971 – a total of 262 days. Pakistan army’s total strength in March 1971, before reinforcements was around 26,000-27,000 and it never received reinforcements of more than 20-25000. However the figure of “three million” implies that about 11,450 Bengalis would need to have been picked-up, killed and buried every day. This would have been practically impossible even if the whole Pakistani army was not doing anything except killing and burying.
> 
> When compared to the 2nd World War for instance, the tragedy of six million Jews killed by Nazi Germany in 6 years comes to only 2,740 killed every day. However the voluminous research done in holocaust tragedy tells us that Nazis, a huge military machine inside Germany, had a whole system erected in the form of concentration camps, killing techniques and disposal. These comparisons are telling. Historians have to analyze the dynamics of tragedies too.
> 
> The fall of East Pakistan was a deeply painful episode for an entire generation of East and West Pakistanis. To channel that pain in the manner that the Awami League in Bangladesh continues to do for courting favors from its powerful neighbor and to keep their electorate emotionally charged, borders on criminality. They really ought to have the sense to see that no other reasonable individual, institution or government (besides India ofcourse) takes their myths seriously. Not even Wikipedia.
> 
> read more: How ‘digital Bangladesh’ has started online accountability of country’s parliamentarians
> 
> I feel a degree of confidence that no intelligent Bangladeshis do either. What the Awami League needs to do, is to base their politics on real and meaningful issues that their populace faces – stark poverty, a justice deficit and an institutional corruption of the most nefarious type. Be reasonable PM Hasina Wajid, stop lying to yourself and your people and move on.
> 
> All originals and references cited are available to inspect in my book “Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded”. I hope readers will tune in to read Part-2 of my 6 part series on myths surrounding 1971. Part 2 will contain a frontal lobotomy on another myth: _Pakistan army surrendering 93,000 personnel in Bangladesh – the largest ever mass surrender in perhaps all human history_.
> 
> Dr_ Junaid Ahmad, Author of ‘Creation of Bangladesh: Myths Exploded.’ The views expressed in this article are the author’s own and do not necessarily reflect Global Village Space’s editorial policy.
> 
> This article was originally published by Global Village Space_


This website globalvillagespace is open to reveiws and discussion not autenticated...


----------



## WarFariX

Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/





Horus said:


> He probably had too many beers.





Indiran Chandiran said:


> There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .But Pakistan being Pakistan just can't live itself down .
> On the one hand , by keeping the memories of 1971 alive , SHW & her AL can keep taking the high ground simultaneously claiming to be the sole party responsible for the independence of Bangladesh thereby negating the contribution of Zia ur Rehman & by implication undermining his legacy & more importantly the BNP's standing in the whole matter . On the other hand & More to the point , they seek to highlight the dubious role of the JeI , BNP's brother in arms & comrade in the present , thereby continuing to paint it in the darkest of colours . As of today , both the BNP & the JeI haven't come up with convincing answers , thereby ceding the game set & match to the AL.
> 
> The larger sub text is the battle for the soul of Bangladesh .What should the zeitgeist of Bangladesh be made up of - cultural liguistic nationalism or religious nationalism ?
> 
> This has deep relevance to the Bangladesh of today .
> The answer to this will determine the defining identity of the Bangladesh of tomorrow .
> 
> P.S - I really don't expect the Pakistanis to understand this part .They already know everything that's right or wrong with them & their neighbouhood .





Pakistani Exile said:


> They also raped 400,000 Bengali women. So not only were they killing but they were also raping at the same time. These people's brains have really taken absence.
> 
> (Please note: I do not belittle nor condone crimes of any manner. But invented alternative facts must not be used by jingoists to spread misinformation)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a crap about what route Bangladesh goes down, but if they spread misinformation, every sane person has the right to dispute their fantasies.


Khuda ka wasta hai bhai.....25000k max soldiers bhi 1 waqt ke liye agr apne assume kia to 200000-400000 women...first of all we pakistani men respect women and dont rape unlike indiots who's national game of fame is rape . and even if u want to accept that they raped then a men doesnt has enough stamina to bang for continous week....uper se ham west pakistanis ka taste hi aisa nai hai  . west pakistani women are what we call beauty...


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Khuda ka wasta hai bhai.....25000k max soldiers bhi 1 waqt ke liye agr apne assume kia to 200000-400000 women...first of all we pakistani men respect women and dont rape unlike indiots who's national game of fame is rape . *and even if u want to accept that they raped then a men doesnt has enough stamina to bang for continous week.*...uper se ham west pakistanis ka taste hi aisa nai hai  . west pakistani women are what we call beauty...




Another modest Pakistani !!! Am I on PDF or in an alternate unniverse ?? I can't believe my eyes .


----------



## imadul

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Another modest Pakistani !!! Am I on PDF or in an alternate world ?? I can't believe my eyes .


Actually you were right if i understood you correcly, all atrocities talk in for BD internal consumption. 
Two BD families were in my group during Hajj and they were against Hasina Wajid and India more than me. They told me BD is top to provide foreign exchange to India. Banking sector all taken over by your country, all employees are indian. 
On other note, Muslims are ordered to bear witness to truth even if it goes against them. Not that Muslims will always follow, but it is innate to Muslim Psyche.



ABCharlie said:


> It's like she is almost wishing for a genocide.


Internal consumption.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PAK_MyRoots

how long we have to wait to hear rape and genocide by Pak army during Kargil conflict. I am sure they must have done some there too,Cause if they were not in thousands there, at least few hundred of them must have done something there.


----------



## Zen0

Lol propaganda can't burry the 3million rotting bodies m8


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

imadul said:


> Actually you were right if i understood you correcly, all atrocities talk in for BD internal consumption.
> Two BD families were in my group during Hajj and they were against Hasina Wajid and India more than me. They told me BD is top to provide foreign exchange to India. Banking sector all taken over by your country, all employees are indian.
> On other note, Muslims are ordered to bear witness to truth even if it goes against them. Not that Muslims will always follow, but it is innate to Muslim Psyche.



If you keenly observe politics as it's practised in both the Bengals ( West Bengal & Bangladesh ), there's not much difference .Actually it also bears resemblance to any other part of the sub continent but that's another topic .

It's a kind of feudal politics of patronage in place where crony capitalism & cultivation of lumpen elements for electoral benefits is practised by both parties on both sides of the divide .

The us v/s them divide is perpetuated to cultivate the rising middle class who have overcome / about to overcome roti , kapda ,makaan , bijli ,sadak ,paani ,etc .They need something more tangible to anchor their identity .Depending on their sensibility , conditioning & values they will choose between the AL & BNP / JeI duo till a viable third alternative comes up.

Regarding the rest of your statement as to whether their banking sector is dominated by Indians or whether a large chunk of their Foreign exchange is sent here ( smuggled ?), I really can't comment as I'm no expert on the economy of BD , just an interested observer .But there are a no of JV's being executed across the board in BD by Indian & BD cos.with a no of Indians who possess domain knowledge in a particular field present in BD.What does this no constitute & whether they happen to be the largest group of expatriates would be for a citizen of BD to confirm .

I can however , tell you of my experiences with them in the ME & UK.The Pakistanis are friendly but haughty .They go out of their way to make you feel comfortable but also make you aware that they are your equal if not superior in many ways when they encounter an Indian .A pakistani is proud of his idebtity & makes sure you don't mistake him for an Indian .

When a Bangladeshi does encounter an Indian , he keeps his distance .He wouldn't go out of his way to accommodate you nor make you feel uncomfortable .He'd make small talk with you , agree with the fact that we have a lot in common but deep down when he's on his own will spite you .It's not fir nothing that most of the Indian Baldi restaurants in UK are owned by Bangladeshis who have no qualms whatsoever in passing of as Indian eateries however much they curse the malaun kaffirs in private .


----------



## Patriotgames

In reference to the so called genocide by Pak armed forces in war of '71, those who claim the number of people killed/raped in millions, I would suggest them to read the book "Dead Reckoning: Memories of the 1971 Bangladesh War" by Sarmila Bose. The number of killed/raped is grossly exaggerated and impossible statistically and logically. Sarmila is the grand niece of great Indian nationalist and freedom fighter Subhas Chandra Bose. She went to several places and villages in Bangladesh, India and probably Pakistan to collect the data that included interviewing people who were the eye witness to the events related to war of '71. You will be surprised of what her book concludes.

And, on the side note, when talking about '71 war, many talk about 91,000 or 90,000 Pak troops surrendered to Indian army. I would like to tell them, out of those 90k or so, mostly (about more than 60,000) were civilians/volunteers/militia's and roughly only 20,000 or so were regular Pak soldiers and majority of those had refused to obey the orders from their higher ups to lay down their arms when they came to know that order to surrender has been issued. Gen. Jagjeet Singh Aurora was surprised when he heard that Pak armed forces were going to surrender because him and Gen. Niazi both went to the same military academy during the time of their training. His response was that he would've believed it if it was some middle eastern army surrendering, but it's unbelievable to find out Pak armed forces were going to surrender like that, given that he considered them to be a very good fighting force. No army in the whole world could've won a war in that kind of situation and environment.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Time now to actually analyse how much people got killed by Mukti Bahini formed by Indians.. They actually killed large number of Indians Muslims specially Bihari and UP muslims who migrated in 1948... Rest all killing are propaganda by Brahmins chanakaya..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Time now to actually analyse how much people got killed by Mukti Bahini formed by Indians.. They actually killed large number of Indians Muslims specially Bihari and UP muslims who migrated in 1948... Rest all killing are propaganda by Brahmins chanakaya..



Indian muslims ?? Or Freudian slip ? Lol.They ceased being Indians the day they crossed the Radcliffe line into the then East or West Pakistan .

Goes to show how much you value Muslims from UP or Bihar who migrated to your country , what to speak of Bangladesh ? Guess they should be grateful you didn't refer to them as Muhajir 70 years after partition .


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Indian muslims ?? Or Freudian slip ? Lol.They ceased being Indians the day they crossed the Radcliffe line into the then East or West Pakistan .
> 
> Goes to show how much you value Muslims from UP or Bihar who migrated to your country , what to speak of Bangladesh ? Guess they should be grateful you didn't refer to them as Muhajir 70 years after partition .


Here I am not quoting you.. Don't know why you people jump into it when it is not your matter.. I am not saying they belongs to India after crossing. It is you who trained mukti bahini against them..
Mohajir are living much more respectfully than Indian Muslims...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Here I am not quoting you.. Don't know why you people jump into it when it is not your matter.. I am not saying they belongs to India after crossing. It is you who trained mukti bahini against them..
> Mohajir are living much more respectfully than Indian Muslims...









Here.for everything you throw at us there's an equivalency .You tube is a wonderful tool you know .like a double edged sword


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Here.for everything you throw at us there's an equivalency .You tube is a wonderful tool you know .like a double edged sword


I condemned this act and people behind it got arrested instantly.. But in above case victim got arrested by police.. and these are number of incident happened and even in many case people got killed.. Police are more concerned about beef rather than human life and that's the difference






*Burkha-clad RSS activist caught throwing beef at temple*

India is the largest beef exporter in whole world.....Don't know why they only target Muslims..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Arsalan mehmud said:


> View attachment 381523
> 
> *Burkha-clad RSS activist caught throwing beef at temple*
> 
> India is the largest beef exporter in whole world.....Don't know why they only target Muslims..



It's good that you condemned the act & your police acted on it .There are vigilante groups here too who think they are a law unto themselves .The local police acts against them too.

Finally , India is the largest exporter of carabeef ( Buffalo meat ) .The slaughter of only milch cows & calves & in some states bulls & Bullock's of upto a certain age ( non milch cows can be slaughtered )are prohibited not just because its considered holy among hindus ( not all hindus adhere to the taboo on beef consumption ) but because milk has tremendous nutritional value & India is also the largest producer of milk & milk based products .

We need to provide our people especially our children with milk at an economical rate given a large quantum of our population is poor & I'm referring to a 1.3 billion population & growing .

http://time.com/3833931/india-beef-exports-rise-ban-buffalo-meat/

http://www.trendingtopmost.com/worl...world/largest-milk-producing-countries-world/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Patriotgames said:


> In reference to the so called genocide by Pak armed forces in war of '71, those who claim the number of people killed/raped in millions, I would suggest them to read the book "Dead Reckoning: Memories of the 1971 Bangladesh War" by Sarmila Bose. The number of killed/raped is grossly exaggerated and impossible statistically and logically. Sarmila is the grand niece of great Indian nationalist and freedom fighter Subhas Chandra Bose. She went to several places and villages in Bangladesh, India and probably Pakistan to collect the data that included interviewing people who were the eye witness to the events related to war of '71. You will be surprised of what her book concludes.
> 
> And, on the side note, when talking about '71 war, many talk about 91,000 or 90,000 Pak troops surrendered to Indian army. I would like to tell them, out of those 90k or so, mostly (about more than 60,000) were civilians/volunteers/militia's and roughly only 20,000 or so were regular Pak soldiers and majority of those had refused to obey the orders from their higher ups to lay down their arms when they came to know that order to surrender has been issued. Gen. Jagjeet Singh Aurora was surprised when he heard that Pak armed forces were going to surrender because him and Gen. Niazi both went to the same military academy during the time of their training. His response was that he would've believed it if it was some middle eastern army surrendering, but it's unbelievable to find out Pak armed forces were going to surrender like that, given that he considered them to be a very good fighting force. No army in the whole world could've won a war in that kind of situation and environment.


Pak troops are so brave and would risk any thing. They were betrayed by Top generals and politicos. They were left with no choice.

Turks fought for Medina during WW1, and every soldeir laid down his life. It was similar situation. Sharif Makkah became turn coat. One diference, Turk General fought alongside his troops. I wish Pak troops could have done the same thing for New Medina Taiba, they were led by a jackal in lion skin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

imadul said:


> Pak troops are so brave and would risk any thing. They were betrayed by Top generals and politicos. They were left with no choice.
> 
> Turks fought for Medina during WW1, and every soldeir laid down his life. It was similar situation. Sharif Makkah became turn coat. One diference, Turk General fought alongside his troops. I wish Pak troops could have done the same thing for New Medina Taiba, they were led by a jackal in lion skin.


And guess who came to power after that.. It is wahhabi ruler.. the worst form of muslim..


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Yet how did Pakistan reward the unflinching loyalty of the Biharis who fought against all odds teaming up with the PA , the JeI , the razakars , etc in persecuting the Bengalis ? By leaving them stranded .There are nearly half a million Biharis who've been stripped of Pak citizenship still stranded in Bangladesh .All thid after Pakistan acknowledged them as it's citizens , repatriated a few , stalled further repatriations & abruptly cancelled them , repudiating their citizenship too in the late 1970's.
> 
> All those sympathies , Pakistanis normally expend on the plight of Muslims in India , Myanmar or even Bangladesh in innumerable threads out here is sheer hypocrisy .


There is hardly any minority community in Bharat which is being treated properly. Let alone minorities, even the schedule cast majority is not treated adequately.


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

Hussain Farooqui said:


> There is hardly any minority community in Bharat which is being treated properly. Let alone minorities, even the schedule cast majority is not treated adequately.



Pakistan was created as a homeland for the muslims of South Asia not India .


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Hussain Farooqui said:


> There is hardly any minority community in Bharat which is being treated properly. Let alone minorities, even the schedule cast majority is not treated adequately.


 Bharat claims to be a secular country but a fanatic religious leadership has been elected by public votes. This is a sign of a total failure of secularism in Bharat.


Indiran Chandiran said:


> Pakistan was created as a homeland for the muslims of South Asia not India .





Indiran Chandiran said:


> Pakistan was created as a homeland for the muslims of South Asia not India .


What are the causes of failure of secularism in Bharat? The general public preferred a fanatic religious leadership over a secular leadership in the last elections. In Pakistan, the fanatic religious people hardly get 3% seats in general elections.



Arsalan mehmud said:


> And guess who came to power after that.. It is wahhabi ruler.. the worst form of muslim..


In those days, most of the officers of the commanding positions were of the colonial period. They were brought up with no national or religious dispositions. Most of the generals like Yahaya Khan and Niaza were habitual drinkers and adulterers. They had no sense of nationalism.

Now the environment of the cantonments is very different. Most of the soldiers of low, middle and high ranks have sensibility about their religious and national values. Their performance in Kargil was so excellent that Bharat had to rescue the Bharati army with the help of America.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Hussain Farooqui said:


> Bharat claims to be a secular country but a fanatic religious leadership has been elected by public votes. This is a sign of a total failure of secularism in Bharat.
> 
> 
> What are the causes of failure of secularism in Bharat? The general public preferred a fanatic religious leadership over a secular leadership in the last elections. In Pakistan, the fanatic religious people hardly get 3% seats in general elections.
> 
> 
> In those days, most of the officers of the commanding positions were of the colonial period. They were brought up with no national or religious dispositions. Most of the generals like Yahaya Khan and Niaza were habitual drinkers and adulterers. They had no sense of nationalism.
> 
> Now the environment of the cantonments is very different. Most of the soldiers of low, middle and high ranks have sensibility about their religious and national values. Their performance in Kargil was so excellent that Bharat had to rescue the Bharati army with the help of America.


I just hate when Muslim don't follow the path of Islam.. as of now rulers of gulf countries are doing..


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Arsalan mehmud said:


> I just hate when Muslim don't follow the path of Islam.. as of now rulers of gulf countries are doing..


The Gulf States just move in the directions which suit the best to their interests. They are not concerned about Muslims or Islam.


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

Hussain Farooqui said:


> Gulf States


Its not gulf state.. It is the puppet govt putted by US and Britishers in 1932

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

Arsalan mehmud said:


> Its not gulf state.. It is the puppet govt putted by US and Britishers in 1932


The forefathers of the rulers of all these gulf states were desert bandits and pirates who were supported by the British to become rulers of tiny states. Their oil wealth was wasted either for merrymaking or promotion of a deviant religious doctrine. All the terrorist organizations like TTP, Boko Haram, ISIS,etc. belong to the same sect of a deviant religious doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nana41

Levina said:


> Regardless of what the number is, clearly massive atrocities took place against the Bengali people.
> So when Pravda printed the number of deaths to be 3million, America,a Pakistani ally, thought the number was around 2 million. Don't miss we're talking millions here.
> 
> 
> An American site confirms this about the number of women violated in 1971>>>
> 
> View attachment 381331
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/genocide-us-cant-remember-bangladesh-cant-forget-180961490/


Not only politically a moron,but a very ugly looking woman as well.


----------



## Hussain Farooqui

nana41 said:


> Not only politically a moron,but a very ugly looking woman as well.


Her father Shaikh Mujeeb was merely a public agitator not exactly a leader of any political acumen or caliber. Had Yahaya and Bhutto given him the power seat, he would have exposed himself as an incompetent statesman within a short period of time. It was no doubt a joint blunder of Yahaya and Bhutto to deny him the power seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> There are 2 narratives being pursued here by the AL both catering to a domestic audience , where Pakistan has a negligible role & basically if Pakistan just shuts up it would be doing itself a great favour besides ceasing to play into the AL's hands .


Why should we shut up and that too against a lie? And how would that do us any favour since the time Hasnia took over, she has spared no moment in bringing 71 back to life again and again and bashing Pakistan 24/7. What kind of moronic logic is that? Do you understand that by keeping quiet we will actually be giving in to the impression that whatever fabricated stories are out there by the regime are true and Pakistan indeed committed a genocide of such magnitude which is preposterous. So keep you ill advice for someone else. We are going to expose the lies perpetrated by this puppet regime of Hasina at the behest of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Radio Mirchi

If not 3 million killed and 200,000 raped then what number Pakistan proposes us to believe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> Why should we shut up and that too against a lie? And how would that do us any favour since the time Hasnia took over, she has spared no moment in bringing 71 back to life again and again and bashing Pakistan 24/7. What kind of moronic logic is that? Do you understand that by keeping quiet we will actually be giving in to the impression that whatever fabricated stories are out there by the regime are true and Pakistan indeed committed a genocide of such magnitude which is preposterous. So keep you ill advice for someone else. We are going to expose the lies perpetrated by this puppet regime of Hasina at the behest of India.



Thank you sir for ensuring the AL under SHW & India continue to rule in BD for another decade .

Jazaku Allah & Suma Ameen.



Radio Mirchi said:


> If not 3 million killed and 200,000 raped then what number Pakistan proposes us to believe?



To quote an eminent Pakistani & a member of this august forum , the Pakistanis couldn't rape that many females since it isn't humanly possible .Besides the BD women are too ugly .They lack the natural beauty of Pakistani women .Yes sir you read it right .If you don't believe me go through #32 for more such pearls .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

Indiran Chandiran said:


> Thank you sir for ensuring the AL under SHW & India continue to rule in BD for another decade .
> 
> Jazaku Allah & Suma Ameen..



That is for the people of BD to decide if they want to continue keeping this issue alive which happened more than 4 decades ago or move on and get rid of this puppet regime which has nothing to show other than bashing Pakistan and turning BD into a vessel state of India. @MBI Munshi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

IceCold said:


> That is for the people of BD to decide if they want to continue keeping this issue alive which happened more than 4 decades ago or move on and get rid of this puppet regime which has nothing to show other than bashing Pakistan and turning BD into a vessel state of India. @MBI Munshi



What do you feel they have decided so far as the rate of mass protests against SHW have subsided greatly and her popular support (Esp after gulshan) has increased?

I am not seeing any mass resistance to her but general cooperation and support from BD people now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Radio Mirchi

IceCold said:


> That is for the people of BD to decide if they want to continue keeping this issue alive which happened more than 4 decades ago or move on and get rid of this puppet regime which has nothing to show other than bashing Pakistan and turning BD into a vessel state of India. @MBI Munshi


You want BD to forget the rape and genocide and move on but you will not apologize for the same and move on.


----------



## IceCold

Nilgiri said:


> What do you feel they have decided so far as the rate of mass protests against SHW have subsided greatly and her popular support (Esp after gulshan) has increased?
> 
> I am not seeing any mass resistance to her but general cooperation and support from BD people now.


So? Like i said its for the BD people to think, if they are ok with Hasnia than so be it but why should Pakistan allow it to happen at our expense? We will continue to expose the lies.



Radio Mirchi said:


> You want BD to forget the rape and genocide and move on but you will not apologize for the same and move on.


Rape? Save this sob story for some Indian forum. We did not commit the so called crimes and besides Pakistan already did apologise during Musharraf regime. It is now time for BD to move on or they can F off and so can their Indian cheerleaders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

IceCold said:


> So? Like i said its for the BD people to think, if they are ok with Hasnia than so be it but why should Pakistan allow it to happen at our expense? We will continue to expose the lies.



Sure....but you will get called Sanghi and false flagger by the BD people like @Bilal9 because you do not toe the "it is important what BD thinks and Pakistan must thus love BD" line. Post in BD forum and watch the fun 

@LA se Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indiran Chandiran

IceCold said:


> That is for the people of BD to decide if they want to continue keeping this issue alive which happened more than 4 decades ago or move on and get rid of this puppet regime which has nothing to show other than bashing Pakistan and turning BD into a vessel state of India. @MBI Munshi



That's exactly what I wrote in my post till your knickers went into a twist & now you come up with the same line of argument I've warned you about .

But the economy is performing well, AL & it's band of supporters are wetting their beans just fine .The average Bangladeshi is earning more than he did last year .The security situation could be better . The JeI & the BNP can't come up with the right counters to the AL narrative . What more could an average Bangladeshi ask for ?

In this pissing contest between Pakistan & BD , BD clearly can pee further than Pakistan but then so can Afghanistan .Pakistan is at an all time low as far as their credibility & reputation goes .The economy is giving your nations credibility & reputation good competition in what'd reach the nadir first .Of course , you can always argue when was your stock High to begin with ? Also your economy .That's a fair argument too to which I have no answer .


----------



## nana41

Hussain Farooqui said:


> Her father Shaikh Mujeeb was merely a public agitator not exactly a leader of any political acumen or caliber. Had Yahaya and Bhutto given him the power seat, he would have exposed himself as an incompetent statesman within a short period of time. It was no doubt a joint blunder of Yahaya and Bhutto to deny him the power seat.


I expressed the same conclusion 10 years ago on these pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Rather transparent tactic by the indian controlled BD regime...all this part of isloate Pak routine...next stage will be fake protests in western capitals to malign Pak State & People.

The entire scheme is rather childish...just like fake protests against CPEC in Europe.

Kashmir is becoming a critical international issue thanks to indian regime. Hence we shall see alot of such diversions to malign Sino-Pak Axis. indians intentionally provoking China and maligning Pak is futile.

Pak State must not fall for the bait and let the social media Pak users debunk and expose these petty lies of implanted BD 'gov'. 

Civil Wars just like war are ugly things...abusrd and ugly. 

War and Violence should be made illegal especially against occupied People and unarmed ones.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nana41

nana41 said:


> I expressed the same conclusion 10 years ago on these pages.


The woman is an idiot.she does what her party members say.Her father was also not a bright or lntelligent politician but a rebble rouser.


----------



## GreenGuy

Where can i get this author's book?
And when is the next book coming?


----------



## peacekeeper77

riasat said:


> lol...
> yes mr junaid ahmed, I have heard such stories from Pakistan before like 9/11 was an inside job, Bin Laden was never found in Pakistan... Pakistan Army are angels.... Bugti's commited suicide... Carry On..


35 Milion Bangalis were killed and 20 Million Bangali women were raped ..... including your Mom and Grand mom ,,,, are u kidding me


----------

